# Saying Goodbye



## suzyquec (Sep 13, 2016)

Yesterday after a very short battle with cancer I had to put my wonderful friend my Shar-Pei, Mei-Han to sleep. She was so special and the end came too quickly. But I want to share something special, Shar-Pei's are an old Chinese breed of dog. This morning I went outside to water and found that my China Dragon was in spike. I know it sounds funny but I took it as a sign that all will be OK and that she is in a better place. 

Below is a photo of Mei-Han and my French Bull and her friend Fleur and below that a photo of the China Dragon.


----------



## orchidman77 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm so sorry that your beloved pet is gone! and I'm looking forward to your China Dragon blooms!

David


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 13, 2016)

Sorry to hear of your loss
(I always wanted a shar-pei, but I heard they commonly have skin issues with the wrinkly face skinfolds)


----------



## Ray (Sep 13, 2016)

It's tough to do that to a family member (been there way too many times), but sometimes it's the humane thing to do...


----------



## suzyquec (Sep 13, 2016)

Ray said:


> It's tough to do that to a family member (been there way too many times), but sometimes it's the humane thing to do...



Ray, I'm a firm believer that we are more considerate of our pets when it comes to being humane.


----------



## Gilda (Sep 13, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. I can't wait to see the China Dragon bloom !


----------



## Justin (Sep 13, 2016)

you made the right decision as tough as it can be.


----------



## eteson (Sep 13, 2016)

Sorry to hear, yes they are a family member and I can imagine how do you feel. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wendy (Sep 13, 2016)

What a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Markhamite (Sep 13, 2016)

Love Peis. So sorry for you loss.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 13, 2016)

You're in my thoughts. It's hard losing someone you love.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm sad for you, also. Words can't describe the loss of a loved pet.


----------



## abax (Sep 13, 2016)

It's so sad to hear about losing a dear friend and I've lost
so many over the years. Keep your memories always.


----------



## Heather (Sep 14, 2016)

This is so hard - my heart goes out to you!


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hang in there. Maybe your China Dragon will be awardable and you can name it after your beloved shar-pei.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 15, 2016)

Migrant13 said:


> Hang in there. Maybe your China Dragon will be awardable and you can name it after your beloved shar-pei.



That would be the happy story! 

I'm also looking forward to the flowers!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 2, 2017)

Very sorry. Lost border collie to lymphoma, liver swelled so that he couldn't breath. Very glad your orchid is flowering and best wishes for your family


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2017)

Suzyquec, I need your home address, thanks.


----------

